# More recommendations



## kudos (Dec 4, 2008)

Similar to Evan's thread here: http://www.talkclassical.com/3936-recommendations.html

I'm looking for non-"dainty", mostly pomp-less, mostly minor music. Like, Satie, Barber, Debussy, Arvo Part, Phillip Glass, some Mahler (like Adagio from Symphony N5 in c sharp minor) etc.

That type of "mood", if you will.


----------

